# King air crash, apparently all crew ok



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jan 2022)

Glad they all survived ok







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



_At approximately 12 p.m. on January 31, an accident occurred at the Thunder Bay Airport in Ontario involving a Beechcraft King Air 350 aircraft operated by the Royal Canadian Air Force. All three Royal Canadian Air Force members onboard have been attended to and assessed by on-site first responders, and did not require hospitalization. A Flight Safety investigation will commence soon to determine the cause of the accident.
The Royal Canadian Air Force thanks the Thunder Bay International Airport Authority and local first responders for their assistance and support in the wake of the accident._


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2022)

Good catch - a titch more detail than the airport's statement ...


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Jan 2022)

There's video of the scene on YouTube for those interested.

I'm glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jan 2022)

C-GEAS on lease to the RCAF, today at Thunder Bay.


----------



## kev994 (31 Jan 2022)

Some video/ pics Here


----------

